# Hydraulic safety valve



## shawnconn20 (May 19, 2015)

I am rebuilding the hydralics for the 3 point hitch on my 8n and for some reason I can not seem to get the safety valve out that is located right under the PTO shaft. I cut down a wrench so I could fit it in the tight clearences and I can not seem to get the valve to budge. Any tips or tricks to get this thing out will be very appreciated.


----------

